# My Baby has something wrong with his/her Eye, HELP!!!!!!!



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok well one of my Babies that we were unsuccesful selling that we decide we would think about keeping but now i have no idea what to do with it because he has something wrong with his eye and i am worryed that some thing wrong with it, my whole Family thinks he is blind in that eye i have taken some photos and here they are. it is the white bit down the bottom of the eye
http://www.talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4222&stc=1&d=1262238884

and the thing is he has it shut most of the time.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

That is from an injury. Something poked him in the eye, or it could've been caused by another tiels toenail.

Don't panic. Leave it alone. The eye will self heal and the cloudiness will start to leave the eye within a couple months.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

ok thnx srtiels
my other cockatiel foes go near him they are in the same cage but Jamie does do near him becides when he is eating the Lettuce and Carrot from the bottom of the cage in a bowl but other then that Jamie and Squeak dont go near each other


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Is there millet in the cage? I have had these eye injuries several times over the years. Sometimes a bird could run into the stick end of the millet and injure an eye. I try to break off the stem flush to the see, or clip the millet with a clothes pin to the side of the cage with the stem sticking out of the cage.

I've went to the vet with the first incident, and the bird was put on anitbiotics, which did nothing. I learned that eventually the eye will self heal and the cloudiness fades, and later vision is restored.

With cataracts it would be a graudule white film over the entire eye. I have a 16 year old fallow that is slowly getting cataracts.


----------



## Betty.Jamie (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah well thnx again for the info but he is already getting better it has start to fade and he does eat millet so it is not in the cage


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

WOW!! That is wonderful news with the eye healing so quick. May I save your pix's for my files. I tried to keep a database of anything related to tiels for a visual reference if anyone ever has a similar problem problem.


----------

